# Bid



## Dc&sons (Feb 18, 2021)

What do you think it would cost to plow half a mile of private road and salt


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

In Misery, I’d expect a lot more than the UP


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I would suggest you give as much information about the property you want to bid on so the other members here can better assist you...and, welcome to the site!


----------



## Dc&sons (Feb 18, 2021)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I would suggest you give as much information about the property you want to bid on so the other members here can better assist you...and, welcome to the site!


It's a hilly asphalt road, probably 2 cars wide.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Following


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your asking what it would cost, it's your property, or are you going to do this for a client? Should not take longer than 15 minutes. Here it would be at least $100.00, salt I don't know.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dc&sons said:


> It's a hilly asphalt road, probably 2 cars wide.


And you're plowing it? Or going to plow it?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What equipment are you, they going to use?

Are you:they going to charge us much for 2 inches as they do for 12 inches or you/ they want a seasonal bid or per push?

Ps If I missed it what state, city and elevation is this located in & what’s the average snowfall?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> What equipment are you, they going to use?
> 
> Are you:they going to charge us much for 2 inches as they do for 12 inches or you/ they want a seasonal bid or per push?
> 
> Ps If I missed it what state, city and elevation is this located in & what's the average snowfall?


Guys location says misery, pretty sure when they get snow there it just about shuts everything down.
I guess that wouldn't represent the whole state, but my guess, being February, they don't see much of it


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Guys location says misery, pretty sure when they get snow there it just about shuts everything down.
> I guess that wouldn't represent the whole state, but my guess, being February, they don't see much of it


Geography 101; the state of Missouri goes further north than Decatur IL. There are are members from there and I believe they get snow.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

$100 minimum
+$50 if 4" ish
+100 if 6"ish
+$125 if 8" ish
+$150 if 10" ish
Salt would be 2.5X cost of material applied


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Geography 101; the state of Missouri goes further north than Decatur IL. There are are members from there and I believe they get snow.


Whatever happened antlerartwhatever?

https://www.plowsite.com/members/antlerart06.54668/
Those were good times...he'd put 2 pieces of equipment in a half acre lot so he could get done faster...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Geography 101; the state of Missouri goes further north than Decatur IL. There are are members from there and I believe they get snow.


That's nice.
But we still don't know how much it costs to plow a half mile of road in misery...


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

i do 1 . 2 cars wide ,steep hill ,you have to stay on top of it ,mine is on my discretion .... temps make all the difference in the world. freezing rain .pre salt . sleet salt , snow salt , 1 inch snow plow salt, i charge 100 to plow 100 to salt ,if you don't stay on top of it you will end up in ditch .or not be able to get up hill .i have did it for over 20 years .don't sell yourself short on it , I'm only 2 miles from rd. so very easy for me to no what's going on on that job their are about 25 nice homes on it and they depend on me to do what ever is necessary to keep rd. open . i would think i could charge more . ((((main thing is make sure it is on your discretion )))) or walk away


----------

